# Solar Orange S3 Limousine.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## phobic99 (Jun 22, 2009)

Reminds me of the Fahrenheit GTI.

Beautiful.


----------



## BeBop! (Jun 18, 2009)

We (the US) need more colors like this.


----------



## MickSF (May 22, 2008)

I like the black optic package more than the color but I am happy to see more options.


----------



## melillobm (Jul 17, 2004)

Love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

that color with the black optics screams Taxi.


----------



## MO_VW (Oct 3, 2013)

BeBop! said:


> We (the US) need more colors like this.


What??? Why cant you be happy with one of their "fifty shades of gray"??? Damn picky Americans!


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

BeBop! said:


> We (the US) need more colors like this.


You can order custom paint colors on any US Audi models. 



> The Audi exclusive Custom Program (special exterior paint) is available on all Audi models available in the US.


http://www.audiusa.com/innovation/design/Audi-exclusive


----------



## BeBop! (Jun 18, 2009)

mhjett said:


> You can order custom paint colors on any US Audi models.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.audiusa.com/innovation/design/Audi-exclusive


Yeah for $3900. F that.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

mhjett said:


> You can order custom paint colors on any US Audi models.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.audiusa.com/innovation/design/Audi-exclusive


Where did you find this?

I can't believe we had this option. How come this is not linked on the Audi USA Configurator or at least mentioned on the Build PDF they released?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> Where did you find this?
> 
> I can't believe we had this option. How come this is not linked on the Audi USA Configurator or at least mentioned on the Build PDF they released?


The June 18th version of the PDF has Audi Exclusive as the last 15 pages... But not listed in the table of contents.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

araemo said:


> The June 18th version of the PDF has Audi Exclusive as the last 15 pages... But not listed in the table of contents.


I never flipped back to the end of the PDF to notice. But I do recall seeing a lot of My 2015 threads not knowing what was being talked about. 

I have the revised June 18th PDF, but it mentions nothing about A3/S3 being apart of the exclusive order guide piece. Is it all comprehensive to every new Audi or just the select mentioned in that section?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

gamegenie said:


> I never flipped back to the end of the PDF to notice. But I do recall seeing a lot of My 2015 threads not knowing what was being talked about.
> 
> I have the revised June 18th PDF, but it mentions nothing about A3/S3 being apart of the exclusive order guide piece. Is it all comprehensive to every new Audi or just the select mentioned in that section?


I think I saw something about the A3/S3 being included in Audi Exclusive but I don't recall where . . . maybe someone else has more info.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> I never flipped back to the end of the PDF to notice. But I do recall seeing a lot of My 2015 threads not knowing what was being talked about.
> 
> I have the revised June 18th PDF, but it mentions nothing about A3/S3 being apart of the exclusive order guide piece. Is it all comprehensive to every new Audi or just the select mentioned in that section?


"Audi exclusive line" is not the same as "Audi Exclusive Custom Program (Special Exterior Paint)", the latter the link above says is available to all models. The "Line" is special packages.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

araemo said:


> "Audi exclusive line" is not the same as "Audi Exclusive Custom Program (Special Exterior Paint)", the latter the link above says is available to all models. The "Line" is special packages.


Right, custom paint colors have traditionally been offered on all US Audi models (with further customization only available on certain models).


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

So if I wanted a Daytona Pearl A3, I could have made that happen with Audi Exclusive and 1uped all the recent S3 shoppers who got the limited Daytona color?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

gamegenie said:


> So if I wanted a Daytona Pearl A3, I could have made that happen with Audi Exclusive and 1uped all the recent S3 shoppers who got the limited Daytona color?


You could have gotten the color (provided it's offered through Exclusive) but not sure if you could have optioned the car the same way as the limited edition car.


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

gamegenie said:


> So if I wanted a Daytona Pearl A3, I could have made that happen with Audi Exclusive and 1uped all the recent S3 shoppers who got the limited Daytona color?


Sure. And pay for the paint what those folks paid for the entire package. Or thereabouts.


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

R5T said:


>


I like body-colored mirrors with my Black Optic package. These look out of place. Maybe it's just me.


----------

